# Bosses we love to hate.



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

After playing chrono trigger,the boss fights i encountered reminded me of something a game boss may leave in their wake... Frustration,desperation,addiction(to the game till you beat them). So dear fellow gamers both new and old, share with us the bosses(or level for platforming games) that where very difficult for you to beat or you could never beat without cheating or you took days to beat. As for me,starting off is that move spamming piece of data called lavos in chrono trigger. I spent days on him till used cheats to beat him. Also akuma in street fighter alpha cant forget him.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 20, 2012)

Handsome Jack. For non-gameplay reasons.

//HbS


----------



## Byrd (Dec 20, 2012)

The End (first fight took me an 1 hour and 30 mins)

Lavos

Magus

are some


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

Who is handsome jack? From which game? And also who is the end. From which game?lol


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 20, 2012)

the plant dragon in summon night: swordcraft story 2. 

Granted I haven't played past that so that might change but holy fuck he was annoying.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2012)

Spectral Keeper from FFX. Damn that guy, inflicts Berserk on your party members, counter attacks everything you hit him which will hit your whole party for a lot of damage if you didn't go through the trouble of moving your characters behind him before you hit him. Eventually I got fed up and let Bahamut nuke his ugly ass. By comparison the boss that immediately followed (Yunalesca) was a walk in the park, she was freaking epic though.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 20, 2012)

shao khan and shang tsung mk k1-3. If you even got to them they were just so hard to beat.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> shao khan and shang tsung mk k1-3. If you even got to them they were just so hard to beat.



this right here... Is true. Damn them! Especially in mk 2. I never beat shao khan in mk 2. Just had 5 credits or retry's and 4 would be split between kintaro and shang tsung if i was lucky. The last credit went to emperor khan. :-| . Nobody spams better than fighting game bosses . Cheap ass bosses. I did finish it recently on an emulator. I took back a piece of me shao khan took from me back then on my snes days. I felt happy.lol


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Spectral Keeper from FFX. Damn that guy, inflicts Berserk on your party members, counter attacks everything you hit him which will hit your whole party for a lot of damage if you didn't go through the trouble of moving your characters behind him before you hit him. Eventually I got fed up and let Bahamut nuke his ugly ass. By comparison the boss that immediately followed (Yunalesca) was a walk in the park, she was freaking epic though.



lol. Final fantasy has a history of making ridiculous difficult bosses. 
Speaking of hard bosses,did anyone ever kill the final dragon of diablo 2? I hear he was pretty difficult.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

Capra Demon is a bitch your first time round.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

LMAO4KINGS!


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> lol. Final fantasy has a history of making ridiculous difficult bosses.
> Speaking of hard bosses,did anyone ever kill the final dragon of diablo 2? I hear he was pretty difficult.



Well FFX was actually among the easiest games in the series at least in respects to story battles so when Spectral Keeper reared its ugly head out of nowhere, I was more than a little caught off guard especially when he started kicking my ass. 

Aster Protoflarian from FFXIII was somewhat of a pain in the ass the first time I went through it, took me a few tries before I actually beat the overgrown Bulbasaur. One time I had him near dead and he proceeded to kill me, the rage that was felt that day. I don't have much trouble with him any more though.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> LMAO4KINGS!



I didn't have any trouble with them surprisingly. The one I hear most people complain about is Ornstein and Smough.

Not a boss, but personally I hated the Tomb of the Giants.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

He's a bitch on a blind run, at the appropriate level.  I played against them for the first time and I lost my shit when I saw another one pop up... and then another, and then I was overwhelmed.

Oreo and Smores are great, though.  

Manus might be the new big bad, though.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

Pinwheel should be brought back in Dark Souls 2 as an extra boss. And make him super difficult.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

I will have to get my hand on ds. It seems the bosses are an unfair but great challenge. 
Did anyone also have a hard time with dante in dmc4 as a boss? That blonde dude gave me a run for my money. I was beating even fire breathing demons fifty times my size with no sweat. Then along came dante and he kept me in one level for 4 hours.lol .but i love him anyway. And the worst part was he was not spamming his moves,but he was bloody hard to beat.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 20, 2012)

Every one Yell with me the Holy Phrase!

GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Pinwheel should be brought back in Dark Souls 2 as an extra boss. And make him super difficult.



Nobody attempts Pinwheel at an appropriate level, though.

I did a run where I got the Astora Straight Sword at level 4-5 and did the Catacombs at level 10.  Try fighting Pinwheel at level 10.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol.

I never went there too early. Stupid as it may sound, I actually had trouble finding the Catacombs at first.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

@deathscream,what or who is that? The geeeeeese thingy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, Sho Khan is always going to be a pain in the ass to handle in any of the games he is in.   I almost broke my controler out of anger when trying to finish the MK 2011 story mode.

Though there are some bosses from the SNK franchise that I would love to see deleted.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> I will have to get my hand on ds. It seems the bosses are an unfair but great challenge.
> Did anyone also have a hard time with dante in dmc4 as a boss? That blonde dude gave me a run for my money. I was beating even fire breathing demons fifty times my size with no sweat. Then along came dante and he kept me in one level for 4 hours.lol .but i love him anyway. And the worst part was he was not spamming his moves,but he was bloody hard to beat.



Yeah and the worst part is, the higher the difficulty, the more of his moves Dante has access to including his other three weapons. He and Credo were the most fun bosses to fight in that game. By the way Dante has white hair, not blonde hair.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 20, 2012)

Krizalid from 99
Igniz from 01
any bosses you fight in Demon Souls and Dark Souls by you're self


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 20, 2012)

Krypton said:


> Dark Souls



Most bosses weren't _that_ difficult.

Except Ornstein and Smough. Ornstein and fucking Smough.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

Manus, especially if you don't know about the pendant, is fucking ridiculous.  It doesn't matter if he's a moderate telegrapher.


----------



## Vice (Dec 20, 2012)

Abyssion - Tales of Symphonia


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2012)

That first boss in Karma Tower in Digital Devil Saga. As well as Heat the second time in Digital Devil Saga 2. By that point the game hates you.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

Also, Lucifer from SMT, because he's basically set up to be killed with a limited pool of moves.


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Also, Lucifer from SMT, because he's basically set up to be killed with a limited pool of moves.



Which one?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2012)

Wanna make it DeSu1 Lucy?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

From AC3


*Spoiler*: __ 



The chase with *Charles *_Lee_, at one point he goes into a burning ship. And nothing makes sense inside and the game leads you into a fire and kills you every time.


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 20, 2012)

Never played DeSu1, but Nocturne's was pretty underwhelming with a Lvl 99 team consisting of the highest demons


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> Which one?



Aw shit, meant SMT:III.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2012)

Also the Knights of Longinus in Persona 2: Innocent Sin

Nothing says joy than mechs that can take physical attacks with no prob and equipped with spears that can seal your Persona.

There's also the Gold Statues of the IS party which are immune to physical attacks. Fuck Bloody Divorce.

And not so much a boss but as a location, the TV Station in Eternal Punishment can go straight to hell.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

Any of the Extreme tracks on Trials Evolution. I want to tear my fucking hair just thinking about them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2012)

ZoE2 bosses are designed to piss you off. Doesn't help that the game has such a difficulty spike compared to 1.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, Sho Khan is always going to be a pain in the ass to handle in any of the games he is in.   I almost broke my controler out of anger when trying to finish the MK 2011 story mode.
> 
> Though there are some bosses from the SNK franchise that I would love to see deleted.



LOL! Yeah, mr khan is a huge pain. I will never forgot so soon how in mk shaolin monks on lovely afternoon of gaming with friends this happened: 
me&friend: ha,alas we have made it to shao khans after spending some time on kintaro n tsung. 
*khan appears,we fight, beat him to half his life and our life still full*
me&friend:  

*khan brings out hammer and kills us both with 3 hits* 
me&friend: *confused,we drop controller,put off console and go out to cry*



Adamant soul said:


> Yeah and the worst part is, the higher the difficulty, the more of his moves Dante has access to including his other three weapons. He and Credo were the most fun bosses to fight in that game. By the way Dante has white hair, not blonde hair.



white hair. Got it. Please remind me,who is credo? 
An annoying thing also fighting dante is you cant shoot him. But he can shoot you. Am like 'say what!?'. plus that thousand stabs move.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> white hair. Got it. Please remind me,who is credo?
> An annoying thing also fighting dante is you cant shoot him. But he can shoot you. Am like 'say what!?'. plus that thousand stabs move.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izf5x1CzV5Y[/YOUTUBE]

This guy is Credo, not the hardest of bosses but it was still A LOT better than the final boss who was disappointing to say the least especially when the final battle with Vergil in DMC3 ranks among the best final boss fights ever. 

I actually managed to land some charged shots on his ass, just a matter of timing the shot when he can't dodge it (when he's jumping for example). Trying to get him with a buster was a pain in the ass, which is bad considering it is the best way to win.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 20, 2012)

Vaas from Far Cry 3 and Handsome Jack from Borderlands 2.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 20, 2012)

Handsome Jack from BL2 is just annoying, not hard. I'd say fighting any of the Invicibles w/o cheap gear/weps is.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izf5x1CzV5Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This guy is Credo, not the hardest of bosses but it was still A LOT better than the final boss who was disappointing to say the least especially when the final battle with Vergil in DMC3 ranks among the best final boss fights ever.
> 
> I actually managed to land some charged shots on his ass, just a matter of timing the shot when he can't dodge it (when he's jumping for example). Trying to get him with a buster was a pain in the ass, which is bad considering it is the best way to win.



yeah he was a fun boss. I also agree that the final boss should or could have been tougher. He was easy enough. Unlike vergil. Vergil boss fight epic. Also that gigamoth creature in dmc 3 was also a difficult boss the first times you fight it. But then again,all dmc 3 bosses never liked the player and never failed to let us know.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Any of the Extreme tracks on Trials Evolution. I want to tear my fucking hair just thinking about them.



is it as bad as F-ZERO on the game cube?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

Well it's not a racing game. So you can only ever blame your own incompetency for failing, it feels really bad.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh. Sounded like a racing game. So what is it bout then?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2012)

*"Target verified; commencing hostilities."*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoGMJHbV4Wk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Oh. Sounded like a racing game. So what is it bout then?



I guess it could be described as Puzzle like. But dependent on your fine motor skills.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh i see. Puzzle games that mock players skills. Sounds annoying.lol . This kinda reminds of silent hills puzzles back on play station one. I remember how i spent two weeks trying to figure out the meaning of the poem bout birds. Somehow after week two,it hit me that they meant piano keys progression. But after that,i got stuck at a locked numeric key door that had grims list. Till date,i never passed it. 
I cant believe till now no one has called psycho mantis in metal gear solid one? He did not frustrate any of you on first encounter?


----------



## trollface (Dec 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CAjYLuUyBQ[/YOUTUBE]

I never beat the last guy. Never. I had that game for years. I just could not beat the final boss. He didnt even have a health bar. I didnt know I COULD beat him. It still haunts me.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

Shion.

That is all.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 21, 2012)

Who on earth is shion? Which game


----------



## Gnome (Dec 21, 2012)

He's talking about himself.

Shion is literally a massive wanker, in a good way, yes.


----------



## God (Dec 21, 2012)

credo was pretty tough


----------



## Boomy (Dec 21, 2012)

Credo was an easy boss, still the fight was enjoyable.

That saying I must admit I had some problems with Dark Souls bosses. Especially Ornstein and Smough.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 21, 2012)

So what makes these two bosses dark souls hard? Are they super smart or just plain cheap.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 21, 2012)

Shin Akuma, Geese-powered.


And I eventually gave up playing Dark Souls because Belfry f###ing Gargoyles.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 21, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Oh i see. Puzzle games that mock players skills. Sounds annoying.lol . This kinda reminds of silent hills puzzles back on play station one. I remember how i spent two weeks trying to figure out the meaning of the poem bout birds. Somehow after week two,it hit me that they meant piano keys progression. But after that,i got stuck at a locked numeric key door that had grims list. Till date,i never passed it.
> I cant believe till now no one has called psycho mantis in metal gear solid one? He did not frustrate any of you on first encounter?



Frankly I had more trouble with Vulcan Raven.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 21, 2012)

Dante from DMC 4 on the more higher difficulties if you bought all of his abilities in your previous playthroughs.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Father Rodin


 from Bayonetta. Pay a million halos for an ass whoopin' should have been the real name for the Platinum Ticket.

Elizabeth from Persona 3. It is just not fair to have all of those rules...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Young Xehanort


 from Birth By Sleep. I don't know what Terra/Aqua/Ventus did to piss him off, but dear sweet lord...

Mr. Freeze from Arkham City.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 21, 2012)

Ser from Kingdom Hearts 1 -- Try fighting him on Lvl 60... sweet jesus!!

That tank from VC who is with a literally invincible Valkyrie that goes around one-shotting your team

Tales of Ver.. true final boss.. had the fell arms unpowered and not to mention his MA heals him for 150,000+

Most Boss fights from Super Robot Wars OG 2 and that extremely hard challenge of beating 3 bosses by the moon


----------



## Lulu (Dec 21, 2012)

I also forgot. Seth in sf4. That dude is cheap as they come. I only beat him with ken or ryu,and that is hard. Also apocalypse in sf x marvel clash of super heroes. Only boss who spams more than apocalypse is lavos in ct. SCREW u lavos,cheating ass boss.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 21, 2012)

Every boss in every _Dead Rising_ game. On the one hand, they're comically designed and given depressingly sad back stories. On the other, they're bullshit to fight against. The game is already frustrating due to the mentality of "you should just level up and lose until you can win", but those bosses kicked my ass more times than I care to remember, but all left impressions on me. 

From _Dark Souls_, Bed of Chaos. She's the only really cheap boss in the game and I've suffered many frustrating deaths to her. Not to mention that getting to her involves crossing an incredibly frustrating area full of a bunch of assholes. But she is fucking beautifully designed. Definitely my favorite boss to look at, least favorite to fight (other than Sif, but that goes without saying and for entirely different reasons).


----------



## Lulu (Dec 21, 2012)

So far statistically on this thread,alot of bosses from dark soul franchise have the lead in most frustrating bosses. Another frustrating boss i hate till date are the final bosses in star fox especially the one on n64. He always maneuvers his fighter ship to be behind you and blow you up. I never finished it. Also freezer in dbz infinite worlds on hardest difficulty. That fool just be instant transmitting behind you as soon you attack him. Then his counters were just stupid annoying. I played him for hours refusing to drop the difficulty till i beat him once.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 21, 2012)

End boss of Streets of Rage


----------



## Cromer (Dec 21, 2012)

James Bond said:


> End boss of Streets of Rage



Really? Not the Blaze twins?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2012)

Eligor(especially on hard mode) - Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia  
Galamoth - Castlevania: Symphony of the Night - fuck this guy, seriously 
Puppet Master(hard mode) - Castlevania: Harmony of Despair - still can't beat the guy on solo 
Most of Bayo's bosses due to shitty pacing(especially the last one)
Geese/Bison - KOF and SF


----------



## Lulu (Dec 22, 2012)

James Bond said:


> End boss of Streets of Rage



i believe the twins are harder. By far


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 22, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> So far statistically on this thread,alot of bosses from dark soul franchise have the lead in most frustrating bosses. Another frustrating boss i hate till date are the *final bosses in star fox especially the one on n64.* He always maneuvers his fighter ship to be behind you and blow you up. I never finished it. Also freezer in dbz infinite worlds on hardest difficulty. That fool just be instant transmitting behind you as soon you attack him. Then his counters were just stupid annoying. I played him for hours refusing to drop the difficulty till i beat him once.



Andross or Starwolf? Either way none of them are *that* hard, even on expert mode


----------



## Lulu (Dec 22, 2012)

Star wolf was a pain in my joystick for a long time. Even andross


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Who on earth is shion? Which game





Gnome said:


> He's talking about himself.
> 
> Shion is literally a massive wanker, in a good way, yes.



You, sir.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it the shion of xenosaga or king of fighters?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Boy still doesn't get it. ^


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 24, 2012)

Seth from Street Fighter 4, especially on the hardest difficulty. 
Even when you learn his attack patterns he gets you. every. fucking. time. His six hit shoryuken aswell, you have enough time to cry a few rage tears and punch something before you've even landed. 

The final race in NFS carbon, I don't even remember the douchebag's name just that he drove an Audi R8. Mothefucker would be pulling off the most insane turns at 200mph down a fucking canyon. Eventually had to resort to knocking him off the first turn of the race, even then that took forever because his fucking car was made of Adamantium or some shit.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah i remember those two. Seth is ridiculously cheap. I have never beat him with anyone beside ken,sagat, akuma or ryu. And that last boss in carbon,shit. I mean am struggling to keep my speed and sharp turns,and he does it effortlessly.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 24, 2012)

Doku & alma both forms.



biggestluey said:


> i believe the twins are harder. By far



Those twins can burn in hell


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2012)

^ they gave you a hard time didnt they? Lol. Funny enough,no one had trouble beating mario bosses it seems.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 24, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> ^ they gave you a hard time didnt they? Lol. Funny enough,no one had trouble beating mario bosses it seems.



Almost the main reason why I have trouble completing streets of rage 1&3


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Almost the main reason why I have trouble completing streets of rage 1&3



lol. I feel. I did learn a trick bout them. Never let them give you a suplex throw. Then if they throw you, just keep pressing up + jump button to land on ur feet without losing health.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2012)

You silly people and your 4 kings. I just went with all that big Stone Armor, and relentlessly attacked with my +10 divine claymore.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2012)

Did you fight them NG and NG+++ etc?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2012)

NG 2 bosses on master ninja , especially that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) werewolf.
Then we got some bosses from dmc which i disliked.
In general, the rpg bosses are easy in comparison to action ones ( imo) so i never had any problems.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 24, 2012)

Ahhh I forgot one: 

Duriel in Diablo 2 before they gave him a mega nerf. Holy shit that was brutal, you'd be dead before the screen had even loaded up. 
Not to mention the fact he was one of the fastest monsters, and the fact Slow/Freeze wouldn't do shit to him.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2

Ultimate Ninja 01

Die on Liz


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2012)

I rememba one boss i luv to hate. Its them three headed dogs that keep spitting out smaller hell dogs in god of war 1. In one particular level they are so many in number you have to fight that i kept getting my butt kicked.



LivingHitokiri said:


> NG 2 bosses on master ninja , especially that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  wherewolf.
> Then we got some bosses from dmc which i disliked.
> In general, the rpg bosses are easy in comparison to action ones ( imo) so i never had any problems.



please could you give us an example from both genre's to explain your point. I am curious since i believe the opposite, rpg bosses are harder than action game bosses imo.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2012)

With Rpg bosses all you need proper preparation and follow  certain pattern.
With action its all about execution, especially  on harder  difficulties , its all based on players action and not (mainly)  the arsenal he got.

To put it few words to make it more understandable.
Rpgs timeline:
level up--> get items--> get strongest weapons/items/spells---> proceed to kill the super boss .

Action:
Get better weapon/items -> get new combos/attack moves  ---> train-> master combos ---> proceed to kill the boss. The higher the difficulty the higher is the requirement the higher the effort must made  from players part .

Then again, its down to each player individually, hence for me , most annoying are the one is listed above.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 24, 2012)

You don't need cheats to beat Lavos.  You need Marle, Lucca and Chrono. 
Before hand, use all your magic tabs on Lucca until she's a goddess of flaming destruction, use speed tabs on Marle and make Chrono's str get up. 

Once in battle, cast Haste on Marle and then, and only then the rest. Use physical attacks with Chrono and Magical attacks with Lucca as needed; mean while, Marle stays as support with healing with uber speed. If you do this right, Marle will be able to heal AND cast Antipode with Lucca. 

I got all CT endings in English, Spanish and half of them in _Japanese_. That's +30 times I have killed the damn thing.

Yes... few bosses give me the thrill of Lavos... one of them is Liquid (MGS).


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 24, 2012)

Cin Dralling and the Skorpius from GOW3 are some of the more recent ones.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2012)

I assure you, this is not as easy as these two make it look

That werewolf guy is the first one they take down.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2012)

soulnova said:


> You don't need cheats to beat Lavos.  You need Marle, Lucca and Chrono.
> Before hand, use all your magic tabs on Lucca until she's a goddess of flaming destruction, use speed tabs on Marle and make Chrono's str get up.
> 
> Once in battle, cast Haste on Marle and then, and only then the rest. Use physical attacks with Chrono and Magical attacks with Lucca as needed; mean while, Marle stays as support with healing with uber speed. If you do this right, Marle will be able to heal AND cast Antipode with Lucca.
> ...



Honestly all you need is haste you can kill him without healing at all if he's nice in the first phase. Lavos is always thrilling.
Haste+beserk+Plus 2nd run crono alone at the beginning+ high level crit sword=???


----------



## soulnova (Dec 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Honestly all you need is haste you can kill him without healing at all if he's nice in the first phase. Lavos is always thrilling.
> Haste+beserk+Plus 2nd run crono alone at the beginning+ high level crit sword=???



Well, maybe he didn't level up enough. I do my playthroughs very quickly so most of the time I'm low level when I get to him, so Lavos can rape the party if you are not careful.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmmmm,okay. I will try your idea's for my next play through. I still think he is annoying though. @jon snow,what game is that?i cant watch the video. 
Them big daddy's in bioshock are annoying too.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 24, 2012)

[sp]Seymour Flux[/sp]


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 25, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> @deathscream,what or who is that? The geeeeeese thingy?



Geese Motherfucking Howard, the man who will counter your USDM's even in your dreams and spam Reppukens and Raging storms in your Asshole for the next reincarnations

[YOUTUBE]egY73bvfG_k[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 









and his brother Wolfgang Amadeus Krauser


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 25, 2012)

and her damn Miltank!


----------



## Lulu (Oct 11, 2013)

Every single boss in mgs2.  -_-
Especially the vamp guy. I basically had to resort to underhanded tactics to win.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 11, 2013)

Luey said:


> So what makes these two bosses dark souls hard? Are they super smart or just plain cheap.



Bosses in dark souls are never cheap (minus bed of chaos). In fact, I'd say most are pretty easy - I beat a majority of them on first or second try.

Keep in mind, I was playing ALONE without Solaire or other people online to help me out. Doing either of those makes every boss fight a cake walk. I also had one of the shittiest builds since I just put all of my stats into strength (which is the worst possible thing).

The one that gave me the most trouble was Gwyn, without the use of Iron Flesh. He could 2 shot me, and he almost never gives you a chance to heal. I wasn't good enough to parry him reliably, especially because a messed up parry = death. This fight was easy for a lot of people who actually invested in some HP, but for me it was a god damn nightmare.

Aside from that - Ornstein and Smough. Fighting 2 enemies at once is incredibly difficult, especially with Dark Souls' lackluster targeting system. After you defeat one, his partner goes and absorbs the dead body and you have to take down another health bar on a much stronger enemy. It's very difficult.


----------

